# Parts Cross Reference



## jcrark

I have just purchased a AgTrac 3024 (DFM 304G2 with a Changchai engine). I am trying to determine if American available parts can be foun for the Oil filter, fuel filter and air filter.

Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum jcrark! I suggest you contact Chip Uren (Artrac). He sells this line of tractors and I am sure can recommend the best filters to use. I like Balwin and Fleetguard myself. 

http://www.artrac.com/


----------



## jcrark

Chip does not have any cross refrence filters but he does have those coming from China. I was just trying to find one closer to home. 

Oh, I did buy the tractor from Chip at Artrac and am very pleased with it and with him and his company. They were just great to work with.

I owned a WorkTrak (Jinma) 254 for about 6 years and had problems from the very first use but hung with it until this winter.


----------



## Live Oak

I take it that you have already tried asking over on CTOA?


----------



## jcrark

Yes, the same request has been made at CTOA.


----------



## Live Oak

What are the Chinese OEM filter numbers you are trying to cross reference?


----------



## jcrark

Please give me a few days to respomd to that question. I live in Mississippi and the tractor is at a farm in Arkansas.


----------



## Live Oak

I can't make any guarantees but I will see what I can dig up. I will probably come up with the same info. other have on CTOA and like Chip.


----------



## jcrark

The filter numbers on the tractor as supplied by the manufacturer are as follows:


Fuel: CX0708

Oil: JX0811A

Any help you can provide me with American made parts, please let me know.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Live Oak

Try JX0811A = Fram P1654A or NAPA 1551 (not sure if this will work but worth a try) 

You might try calling Hasting and Baldwin, they may be able to find a filter that will work. 

http://catalog.hastingsfilters.com/

http://www.baldwinfilter.com/

Here is where I buy my filters lately (great prices) :

http://www.bfwebexpress.com/catalog.asp


Wish I could be or more help.


----------



## jcrark

Thanks for your help. I will do some checking.


----------



## fleetguardstore

i havent called fleetguard yet but i think this may help.

Fuel: CX0708 should be..

FF5095 or FF42002
Both should work

Oil: JX0811A should be..

I'm coming up with a hyd filter when i cross it.

HF6056 or HF6057
Both should work.


----------



## ian_tech

*Filters*

Hello everybody, i am searching for equivalent hydraulics filter for 
DONGFENG DF-304G2 china part# YX0811A.
Thanks


----------



## fleetguardstore

I am not finding any cross or information on this filter. Do you have the specs on it?


----------



## ian_tech

I found the Baldwin BT839-10 is the equivalent.
Thanks for your help


----------

